# My Mice ^^



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

These are my pet/breeder mice ^^ Its hard to get true Fancy Mice here where I live and would love to get Tri colored, Hemi, and other fancies If possible in the future weather I have to drive a long ways from home or not. Currently I have three litters already ^^ Curly's litter will be three weeks this Saturday and all 7 inherited her funky coat ^^ Then I have Rusty's Litter of 6 where there is three light pigment pinkies and three dark pigment babies that will be two weeks old tomorrow. Last is Big Mama's litter of 5 pinkies that where born last Saturday ^^ she came to me already pregnant with weanlings. I haven't gotten a chance to get all my mice pictures, but here is the few I already have.

Curly: - all I know is her mom is a Hemi and her father is Albino Angora - I did see both of them in the same cage with her when I bought her from the pet store that was closing down. I do not know her actual color. Her litter of 7 all seem to Inherrited her coat. The sire to the litter was my Silver satin Angora male - Old Man. He passed away two weeks after she gave birth. I didn't know his age at all and got him from the same pet store.

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e29/drawingspirit06/mice/IMG_2801_zps966d7986.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e29/drawingspirit06/mice/IMG_2800_zps6ad8d25d.jpg

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e29/drawingspirit06/mice/IMG_2797_zps42c55b5d.jpg

This is Rusty who I got also from the same pet store as Old Man, Blue, and Curly:

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e29/drawingspirit06/mice/IMG_1780_zpsa773c220.jpg

This is Blue who is one of my curious female mice I have.

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e29/drawingspirit06/mice/IMG_1872_zps56326b2d.jpg


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

I just posted links, because the images are too big to flood. I'm hoping to get more pictures this weekend when its cage cleaning for the rest of the gang.


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

Curly is beautiful, her coat is pretty.


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

HannahBanana said:


> Curly is beautiful, her coat is pretty.


Thank you ^^ her kids have all inherited her coat ^^


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to say that Curly is splashed. Which would be VERY strange to find coming from pet store stock.. If that is the case, you can make tri colors by breeding in broken.

If you have never heard or read up on splashed here are some good articles:
http://www.afrma.org/c-c_splashed.htm
http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/va ... icolor.cfm


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are pretty mice! Curly is unusual looking, I agree with HemlockStud about her possibly being splashed. Her texel coat makes it a bit hard to tell for sure. I'd love to see more pics of Blue when you take more photos - she's a nice mouse for a pet store find!


----------

